# Broderick Jackson Signature Model Update



## Church2224 (Apr 16, 2012)

Some of them are hitting stores...

At $3,000.00...

Buy Jackson USA Select Chris Broderick Soloist 6 Electric Guitar Black | Jackson USA Select Guitars | The Music Zoo | U24194


----------



## Valennic (Apr 16, 2012)

There's quilt in that top? 

For 3k, I'd expect the top to fucking explode at me, not lie there and be nonexistent.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Apr 16, 2012)

booooo


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 16, 2012)

Valennic said:


> There's quilt in that top?
> 
> For 3k, I'd expect the top to fucking explode at me, not lie there and be nonexistent.



I see it in the natural binding but...why the hell would they cover it in black paint?


----------



## jawbreaker (Apr 16, 2012)

Guitar is so sick, but 3K is a little much for a signature model that's not my own.


----------



## snowblind56 (Apr 16, 2012)

I like the specs of the guitar but the body shape doesn't flow well. It's kind of clunky in the curves. For that price, I'd rather spend a little more and get my own Jackson Custom Shop guitar.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 16, 2012)

I hope they are using shit quilted wood. I mean fuck man. It's like getting a spalt top and then spray painting it.

I like the shape of it but it pisses off the tree hugger in me to see fine wood wasted.


----------



## snowblind56 (Apr 16, 2012)

And does it really weigh 10lb 5oz? If so, Holy Shit, that's Les Paul territory...


----------



## Zado (Apr 16, 2012)

Jackson USA Chris Broderick/MEGADETH Soloist 6 Trans Red 2012 6-String Electric Guitar

this one doesn't drive me crazy too,considering the top


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 16, 2012)

Sometimes guitars don't look as amazing as you'd expect for the price, and I feel like that's kinda the case here. They look pretty cheap to me.


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 16, 2012)

The trans. white model would be tits but not for that price tag. Fuck that..


----------



## ibanezcollector (Apr 16, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Sometimes guitars don't look as amazing as you'd expect for the price, and I feel like that's kinda the case here. They look pretty cheap to me.



x2


----------



## Randy (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm not going to nag on the price because that's totally on par for what it is but yeah, the finish on the ones up on DCGL are kinda... not convincing.

I do remember seeing some much nicer ones up on either DCGL or somewhere else, though...? Perhaps the nicer ones have been picked up and there's a reason only the 'meh' ones are left.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 16, 2012)

You guys crack me up  

The guitars I played with at NAMM were definitely in the 10lb range - very Les Paul like in tone. As for the top on the black one it's probably not that good of a top and thus they've just made it for the bound edges.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 16, 2012)

DCGL has had the 6 string ones in stock for a couple of months now. Its the 7 strings that we are waiting on. Also, maple tops serve a greater purpose than looks, and that is tone!


----------



## infernalservice (Apr 16, 2012)

snowblind56 said:


> I like the specs of the guitar but the body shape doesn't flow well. It's kind of clunky in the curves. For that price, I'd rather spend a little more and get my own Jackson Custom Shop guitar.



This. It's like an sl2h banged a schecter avenger after a night of heavy drinking.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 16, 2012)

It's made in the custom shop right? That price doesn't seem too bad


----------



## snowblind56 (Apr 16, 2012)

infernalservice said:


> This. It's like an sl2h banged a schecter avenger after a night of heavy drinking.



Yeah, but the back end of the Avenger seems to flow much better.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 16, 2012)

wannabguitarist said:


> It's made in the custom shop right? That price doesn't seem too bad



Its a very decent price considering. Also, Im not sure where they are made but they are at least sent off to be painted. Thats what a Jackson rep told me at NAMM in Jan. He said that was the hold up. But he also said that they would start to ship slowly in 8 weeks from then, well its been over 12 weeks now! Ive also heard that its producing the lo pro OFR trems thats now holding it up.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 16, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Ive also heard that its producing the lo pro OFR trems thats now holding it up.


For the 7 strings yes.. for the 6's the OFR Pro has been available for years now.


----------



## Zado (Apr 16, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> Sometimes guitars don't look as amazing as you'd expect for the price, and I feel like that's kinda the case here. They look pretty cheap to me.


 same here. Esp horizon,for example,has a figured veneer over a maple cap,but it looks WAY nicer to me than this maybe-real-quilted-top.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 16, 2012)

Look at mesh, trying to defend his favorite brand


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 16, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Look at mesh, trying to defend his favorite brand



Defending.. not really. Re-read my posts you tr0ll.

Those tops are very lack luster compared to my 7s top form Jackson. Sorta how like EBMM had those BFR JP7s with tops that looked like someone robbed the stash at Agile Factories.

I'm just laughing because of the guys in this thread and their responses - can a brotha not laugh??


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 16, 2012)

Im just harassing you, kind of odd theyre using shitty top pics for promotion though :/


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 16, 2012)

I thought these were due to be $2500 or so, guess they got jacked up when everything else did. IIRC $2999 was the original advertised price for the 7-string.


----------



## xvultures (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll agree it's a pretty boring top compared to what else he's had Jackson (or Ibanez) cook him up.

Whatever happened to this?






Should have done the top/binding like this instead.. Maybe they were trying to really accentuate the natural masked binding with the black top? Who knows.. I'd feel more comfortable paying $3k for this... (This is actually his Ibanez, but it's the same Idea he's using with Jackson.)


----------



## Zado (Apr 16, 2012)

Dat first one


----------



## engage757 (Apr 17, 2012)

Valennic said:


> There's quilt in that top?
> 
> For 3k, I'd expect the top to fucking explode at me, not lie there and be nonexistent.




Welcome to Blackmachine.  

at close to $3000 for the B2, I would say you may not like them either.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 17, 2012)

This whole run is just turning into a mess. Between the huge delay, bumped up prices, and mediocre tops it's starting to look like the Devy/Peavey debacle.

Perhaps Chris shouldn't have baled three weeks before NAMM.............


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 17, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> This whole run is just turning into a mess. Between the huge delay, bumped up prices, and mediocre tops it's starting to look like the Devy/Peavey debacle.
> 
> Perhaps Chris shouldn't have baled three weeks before NAMM.............



I blame Dave Mustaine. No reason. I just like blaming him for disasters.


----------



## engage757 (Apr 17, 2012)

I agree. I liked it at first, but not sticking out to me now...


----------



## Tranquilliser (Apr 17, 2012)

at least Jackson finally put the 7 string model up on their website.

And I was so excited for the Devin sig as well, but now (along with this) I'm just not really interested because it's taken so damn long.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Apr 17, 2012)

To me it's like someone took a Suhr Modern, never the most beautiful of bodyshapes to begin with, and left it out in the sun and it melted. The poor tops do nothing to help either 


Sorry Mr Broderick: Did not want. Still do not want


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 17, 2012)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I blame Dave Mustaine. No reason. I just like blaming him for disasters.



Who knows, maybe if MegaDave bought Jackson things would be different. 










Jackson would have died in the 90's!!!


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 17, 2012)

I actually really wanted this guitar since I found out about it last year actually, thought it looked great. But damn the price just kills it. So many other guitars I could get for the price.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 17, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> I actually really wanted this guitar since I found out about it last year actually, thought it looked great. But damn the price just kills it. So many other guitars I could get for the price.



It's only a little more than it was advertised for originally. The same guitars in the same price range were available before.


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 17, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's only a little more than it was advertised for originally. The same guitars in the same price range were available before.



Well they were originally going for around 2,400-2,600 USD as advertised when DCGL first posted them, which to me seemed worth it. What I mean is why should I get this guitar when others I like such as Vigers, Suhrs, Andersons, PRSi, Music Man BFRs, and many other custom and high end guitars go for the same price point if not a little more or less. 

Just saying in my position a difference of 600 dollars now than originally is a big difference, but that is just me. I love Jackson guitars but damn recently a lot of the USA ones are going for more then I think they are worth.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 17, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> why should I get this guitar when others I like such as Vigers, Suhrs, Andersons, PRSi, Music Man BFRs, and many other custom and high end guitars



Because they're not Jacksons. 

Why buy a Vigier over an ESP? Why an Ibanez over a Suhr? Why a PRS over an EBMM? 

If you're just looking for an expensive guitar that looks cool, there are plenty out there. Though, if you're looking for a Jackson, and one with these specs, it's pretty much your only option. 

If you want a $2400 to $2600 guitar, get a Conklin Century Series, as you probably won't find a truly "better" guitar in terms of materials and build at that price.


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 17, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because they're not Jacksons.
> 
> Why buy a Vigier over an ESP? Why an Ibanez over a Suhr? Why a PRS over an EBMM?
> 
> ...



Ok yeah I see what you're saying now. I just think I needed it put into perspective. Well said.

Now, If they actually put decent tops on there I will consider a 7...


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 17, 2012)

I thought these were sweet guitars, but with the price bump and disappointing tops, I wouldn't ever consider buying one. I'm sure it's a hell of an axe (build quality and soundwise), but I'd still expect more for that money.


----------



## Lagtastic (Apr 17, 2012)

I like it, but not at that price with that fretboard radius. When you get into the 3k range with a guitar, it's tough to drop that kind of cash unless it has some exact specs I am after. The white one does look really cool.


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 17, 2012)

There isn't a Jackson made that's worth $3k IMO.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Jackson *SHOULD* have died in the 90's!!!


 
Fixed


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 17, 2012)

ghostred7 said:


> Fixed



So Jackson should have died because you think they are not worth that price? And the fans of Jackson do not matter?


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> So Jackson should have died because you think they are not worth that price? And the fans of Jackson do not matter?


 
Seeing how their quality outside of custom shop has declined over the years....ya, I do. Definitely not worth $3000 IMO.

I'm a fan of Gibson MIII, Peavey Tracer & Vandenburg, didn't stop the company from ceasing production. 

By all means, continue to be a fan....and I hope the company stays around for the fanboys/girls....but I'm still convinced that the company went to shit when Fender purchased them.


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 17, 2012)

ghostred7 said:


> Seeing how their quality outside of custom shop has declined over the years....ya, I do. Definitely not worth $3000 IMO.
> 
> I'm a fan of Gibson MIII, Peavey Tracer & Vandenburg, didn't stop the company from ceasing production.
> 
> By all means, continue to be a fan....and I hope the company stays around for the fanboys/girls....but I'm still convinced that the company went to shit when Fender purchased them.



Seeing as how Fender kept most people who worked for Jackson after the buyout and they still work there, and myself being a Jackson owner, I do not see how it was bad. If there was a bad period with Jackson it was when Akai owned them, if that. 

Also as many fans of Jackson who own both pre-and post-Fender Jacksons say the same thing, they would disagree with you entirely.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 17, 2012)

ghostred7 said:


> Seeing how their quality outside of custom shop has declined over the years....



They've had some rough spots, but the recent USA ones have been on par with their pricing. Those SL2H and even the now discontinued MIJ SLAT3-7s are pretty awesome. Quality hardware, quality pickups, well balanced, great fretwork, what else can there really be? 

Anything else, besides the MIA and MIJ stuff, has pretty much been crap. Though, that doesn't diminish the quality of the better stuff. We're even seeing reports now that the new MII X-Series isn't bad at all. 

I don't think Fender is to blame at all. Keep in mind, when FMIC bought them Jackson was almost dead in the water, and it took some time to get the quality and production moving again. You don't just revive an entire company overnight. 

Granted, every company can release some lemons, but I still think Jackson is among the top tier of production, American made guitars.


----------



## charlieshreds (Apr 17, 2012)

I actually have a question not regarding the tops.
I've heard Chris say they have a 12 inch radius is it solid? Or still compound?
Thats the reason why I dont like jackson guitars is because the compound radius just kills me.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 17, 2012)

charlieshreds said:


> I actually have a question not regarding the tops.
> I've heard Chris say they have a 12 inch radius is it solid? Or still compound?
> Thats the reason why I dont like jackson guitars is because the compound radius just kills me.



The radius is 12" down the entire guitar.


----------



## charlieshreds (Apr 17, 2012)

Well thats pretty sweet to me as is honestly....to bad I dont have 3k lying around.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Apr 17, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Who knows, maybe if MegaDave bought Jackson things would be different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And it would be run like Nazi Germany xD

Every african woman would have a plug in them and Santorum would be the vice president.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 17, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Im just harassing you, kind of odd theyre using shitty top pics for promotion though :/



Jackson does this shit all the time.  Personally, I don't think they could have screwed this Borderick thing up worse if they tried, unfortunately.


----------



## MetalDaze (Apr 17, 2012)

ghostred7 said:


> There isn't a Jackson made that's worth $3k IMO.


 
I beg to differ


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry, but that Broderick sig is just plain ugly. It's misshapen, and that "quilt" top is pathetic. Square root of fuck-all figuring in there.

Seriously, what is with the shape? It really just doesn't look very good. You'd think that for 3 grand they'd come up with a better-resolved design than that.

And it has a Floyd. Grrr.


----------



## Thep (Apr 17, 2012)

This is a repost, but I can't help thinking about it everytime I see this guitar:


----------



## ghostred7 (Apr 17, 2012)

MetalDaze said:


> I beg to differ


Ha! Touche....dunno how it plays...but the design is pretty badass.

Talk about rabid fanboy-ism...being called asshole/dick/etc via negrep over not liking a brand.....lmao. I'll openly apologize if I offended someone...but srsly....someone's allowed to not like something and if that pisses off fanboys/girls, thicken up the skin. I've heard people talk the same shit about Gibson & Les Pauls, PRSs, etc. Not gonna QQ about it. I'm not going to change my personal stance on the brand and seeing how I've been shot at to protect your freedoms to call me names, my skin is a lot thicker than to get pissy over someone getting mad over my disliking their brand.

Enjoy your $3k Broderick sig models....I still don't see anything that would make it so much over the top that knocking it down $1k shouldn't be done.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 17, 2012)

ghostred7 said:


> Ha! Touche....dunno how it plays...but the design is pretty badass.
> 
> Talk about rabid fanboy-ism...being called asshole/dick/etc via negrep over not liking a brand.....lmao. I'll openly apologize if I offended someone...but srsly....someone's allowed to not like something and if that pisses off fanboys/girls, thicken up the skin. I've heard people talk the same shit about Gibson & Les Pauls, PRSs, etc. Not gonna QQ about it. I'm not going to change my personal stance on the brand and seeing how I've been shot at to protect your freedoms to call me names, my skin is a lot thicker than to get pissy over someone getting mad over my disliking their brand.
> 
> Enjoy your $3k Broderick sig models....I still don't see anything that would make it so much over the top that knocking it down $1k shouldn't be done.



Cut the water works. One random 17 year old called you an "asshole" once on the internet. 

Maybe next time you shouldn't come into a thread just to tr0ll.


----------



## snowblind56 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just thinking about it, I don't understand why their are calling this a "Soloist" when every basic design staple of a "Soloist" has been changed. One would think it would be called a CB-1 or something like that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, I don't get the naming scheme either. The only thing it shares with all soloists is that it's neck-thru. 

Though, with more models with this shape coming through, perhaps they will rename it.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 17, 2012)

Are Thomann just behind with the price bump or are these really well priced in Europe?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 17, 2012)

How cool would a budget MII/MIC 7 string version of this be? I really dig that shape and headstock


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 17, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> How cool would a budget MII/MIC 7 string version of this be? I really dig that shape and headstock


 
Seeing as what makes these so awesome is the fact they're CS quality Jacksons, not very cool really. 

In my opinion at least.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Apr 17, 2012)

Jackson seems to be pretty hit and miss on its finishes.

They're not like, say, PRS where 90% of the guitars they produce are works of art and 10% are meh.

With Jackson, it seems like it's just the opposite where 10% of the guitars produced are works of art and 90% are meh. 

I've never associated Jackson with outrageously beautiful finishes. I've always associated them with playability and general fun factor.

I'm speaking out of my ass here based on personal experience, so take the above with a grain of salt.

$3K for a CS sig model isn't bad at all. You'll pay at least $3K for a non-sig model CS anyway, so throwing a well known signature on there and building it in the CS for that price seems beyond reasonable to me.

It's really hard to say there are better values out there. Jackson's name has tremendous goodwill, so I'm not really sure how you can compare that against brand XYZ produced out of a one-man shop. Even comparing it against other commercial builders, how can you calculate a value on what a person feels when he holds a guitar that specifically says "Jackson" on it or "Gibson" or "Fender" or "Ibanez" etc.

Having said that, Jackson seems to have some serious issues with production times right now. 18 months for a CS order, this long for the Broderick sig, etc. Not sure if they're understaffed, or if they're still suffering from lingering malaise from before the FMIC buyout. 

Someone will still buy this guitar. Moreover, Jackson still has one of the best CS shops for a high-volume American company.

Either way, this particular example of the Broderick sig sucks. Hopefully, this is the exception, not the rule.

I'm not a fan of the Broderick model, but this hasn't tainted my overall opinion of Jackson or its CS.


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 18, 2012)

So they finally posted the 7 string version on the Jackson web site?

You know what I think?

I absolutely love the 7 string version. Idk why but for me it works as a 7 string. Looks like I will be picking one up in either trans red or trans white (or both....) from Matt's Music one day. 

Jackson® Products


----------



## Valennic (Apr 18, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Welcome to Blackmachine.
> 
> at close to $3000 for the B2, I would say you may not like them either.



Oh no it's not that the price scares me, its just the price for the fact that it's marketed with a quilted cap, and I see no quilt.

THATS why I'm griping about the price. If they were marketing it as a nice paint job with a quilt binding, I'd gladly pay 2.5k for it. Maybe 3 if it played really nice. Its just their marketing here is irritatingly shoddy.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 18, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Seeing as what makes these so awesome is the fact they're CS quality Jacksons, not very cool really.
> 
> In my opinion at least.



Really? I looove that offset shape


----------



## Joeseffel (Apr 18, 2012)

If they made an MIJ version of this I'd probably be all over it, but I turned 18 last week and I'm starting University this September so I won't be able to afford that particular Broderick model for a good few years. I will have one in years to come though, the thing is gorgeous and I actually like the body. The black 7 in particular looks amazing.


----------



## Pav (Apr 18, 2012)

drgordonfreeman said:


> Having said that, Jackson seems to have some serious issues with production times right now. 18 months for a CS order, this long for the Broderick sig, etc. Not sure if they're understaffed, or if they're still suffering from lingering malaise from before the FMIC buyout.


Having just finished securing an order for my first CS guitar, I made sure to ask my dealer what his experiences were with recent wait/build times, since I had heard quite a few horror stories going into this. Apparently the 18 months is just their default, worst-case scenario estimate that they give everyone so as to not get hopes up too early. He said within the past year or two, typical production times range from 9-12 months, though that obviously fluctuates based on what's in Jackson's queue. He told me it is possible to wait the full 18 months, but most recently through their store, that's getting rare, with some guitars coming as soon as 10 months or less.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 18, 2012)

Who's to really say we're entering the 14th/15th month of the SL2H7 string run I organized on here and nothing has even started on them. We're probably going to be 18months - hopefully not but whatever.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 18, 2012)

Thep said:


> This is a repost, but I can't help thinking about it everytime I see this guitar:



this^ i`m sorry flame me if ya want but it looks like an IBANEZ.


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 18, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Who's to really say we're entering the 14th/15th month of the SL2H7 string run I organized on here and nothing has even started on them. We're probably going to be 18months - hopefully not but whatever.


 
Apparently the answer is to bribe bulb to put your order in for you, then you'll have your guitar in a month


----------



## xvultures (Apr 19, 2012)

What people are forgetting is there still gonna sell tons of these guitars just because Broderick/Megadeth's associated with it


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Apr 19, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Who's to really say we're entering the 14th/15th month of the SL2H7 string run I organized on here and nothing has even started on them. We're probably going to be 18months - hopefully not but whatever.




Wow. How do you know they haven't started on them yet? Isn't the CS pretty opaque?

I hope they have this done before 18 months!


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 19, 2012)

drgordonfreeman said:


> Wow. How do you know they haven't started on them yet? Isn't the CS pretty opaque?
> 
> I hope they have this done before 18 months!



I'll send you a PM - we can talk about this via PM instead of dragging this thread out into a two way conversation.


----------



## Dooky (Apr 20, 2012)

I soooooo wish I liked this guitar, I really do. Believe me I've tried, but I honestly think it's one of the fugliest guitars I've ever seen. 
The only thing I like about it is that it's neck through and has a blank ebony board. I'm sure it's a great playing guitar. But I just couldn't spend money on a guitar that's gonna make me feel like throwing up everytime I look at it. Sorry, but I'm not even exaggerating when I say that.


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 20, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Seeing as what makes these so awesome is the fact they're CS quality Jacksons, not very cool really.
> 
> In my opinion at least.



I very much beg to differ. I dig the shape, but not everyone has $3000 and for being CS's they aren't all that impressive.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 20, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> I very much beg to differ. I dig the shape, but not everyone has $3000



Then perhaps the non-CB models that Jackson plans to bring out with this body shape will be more to your liking. From what I hear they will be imports, so you'll get the shape of the CB, but not the quality. 

I just don't think they need to cheapen the CB model as what makes it really impressive is the hardware, Jackson CS build, and price. Believe it or not, this is a cheap for a CS built Jackson, and damn cheap for that spec sheet. 



sell2792 said:


> and for being CS's they aren't all that impressive.



How so? From what I've heard and seen from the few folks who have actually bought them (there on two on this very forum) the quality is on par with Jackson CS. 

The tops aren't that impressive on some, but there have been decent ones. It seems Jackson is working on getting better tops, as the last batch that went up on eBay via TMZ had pretty nice tops.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 20, 2012)

xvultures said:


> What people are forgetting is there still gonna sell tons of these guitars just because Broderick/Megadeth's associated with it



I don't know about "tons". I know they'll sell the 2-300 a year they plan on selling.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 20, 2012)

eaeolian said:


> I don't know about "tons". I know they'll sell the 2-300 a year they plan on selling.



You know....if they ever roll them out.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 20, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> How so? From what I've heard and seen from the few folks who have actually bought them (there on two on this very forum) the quality is on par with Jackson CS.



Seeing as that's how they've been built so far (as opposed to the normal "line"), they should be.



MaxOfMetal said:


> The tops aren't that impressive on some, but there have been decent ones. It seems Jackson is working on getting better tops, as the last batch that went up on eBay via TMZ had pretty nice tops.



This is actually mystifying me, although Jackson isn't really as known for the trans finishes. I wonder if they're resisting going the cap+veneer route that ESP and the like use, and they just haven't figured out the cap yet.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 20, 2012)

ghostred7 said:


> Talk about rabid fanboy-ism...being called asshole/dick/etc via negrep over not liking a brand.....lmao. I'll openly apologize if I offended someone...but srsly....someone's allowed to not like something and if that pisses off fanboys/girls, thicken up the skin. I've heard people talk the same shit about Gibson & Les Pauls, PRSs, etc. Not gonna QQ about it. I'm not going to change my personal stance on the brand and seeing how I've been shot at to protect your freedoms to call me names, my skin is a lot thicker than to get pissy over someone getting mad over my disliking their brand.



I've been called a lot worse for cracking on overpriced Ibby stuff - and don't even get me started about BRJ - so I feel little sympathy for your sandiness.



ghostred7 said:


> Enjoy your $3k Broderick sig models....I still don't see anything that would make it so much over the top that knocking it down $1k shouldn't be done.



Well, considering there's no USA Jacksons that sell for $2K period at this point, the price doesn't surprise me. A trans-finish Soloist is $2499, for example - I expect Fender to charge a premium for an "artist" model, since that's what they do.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 20, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You know....if they ever roll them out.



It's Jackson. Expect the guitar 3 years after it's announced.


----------



## sell2792 (Apr 20, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Then perhaps the non-CB models that Jackson plans to bring out with this body shape will be more to your liking. From what I hear they will be imports, so you'll get the shape of the CB, but not the quality.
> 
> I just don't think they need to cheapen the CB model as what makes it really impressive is the hardware, Jackson CS build, and price. Believe it or not, this is a cheap for a CS built Jackson, and damn cheap for that spec sheet.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying they should cheapen the CS models, I understand those are very expensive for a reason. I do however think they aren't impressive due almost solely to the tops on an instrument of that price.
I didn't know what the word is/was on the imports, but if they could make something really nice for a reasonable price (and understandably not to the same build quality) that'd be awesome.


----------



## Viginez (Apr 20, 2012)

i kinda like the black one...


----------



## mastapimp (Apr 21, 2012)

I got my trans white 7 model for about $2270 (pre-ordered it in march 2011 through gearhounds and got 2 discounts) I've had it since the end of February and it's amazing quality. I would easily pay over $3000 for this same guitar.

On a few of the pics floating around, the tops are less than stellar, but the quilt top on mine is very impressive and others that have seen it in person agree. It was actually on display in the Jackson booth of the last NAMM show so i guess it may have been one of their prettier builds. 

Looks aside, the most important thing is that it plays amazing. Its got a very unique feel for a jackson (I also have a soloist and kelly to compare). A slightly chunkier neck, but still very fast, more access to upper frets, wood binding, and all more features than a standard guitar (push-pull knobs, strap locks, string cutting tuners, kill switch, etc.) It's also much heavier than it looks (probably same weight or more than my les paul) and it comes through in the tone and sustain. Top notch intonation as well. 

In summary, it was worth the wait and If I were to buy another today, i'd pay the higher asking price without hesitation.


----------



## Pav (Apr 24, 2012)

I actually find the prices quite reasonable for CS Jacksons. The tops may not be top of the line thus far, but I look at this guitar and can't help but think $3000 is a steal given the top carving, not to mention the other details like the locking tuners. I'm sure it plays like a beast and I borrowed a few of the specs from these guitars for my own CS, that way I get the playability without the awkward body shape I'm not quite sold on.


----------



## deftones-88 (Apr 24, 2012)

I like the black one ..


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Apr 26, 2012)

Maybe I missed this in the posts regarding this...but the model linked to, is black...not a see-thru black. Looks boring to me, but the transparent finishes on this model looks awesome to me. 
Hard to judge anything before the model is really out there - but don't whine about the lack of a nice _looking_ maple top on solid finishes


----------



## Sdrizis89 (Apr 26, 2012)

infernalservice said:


> This. It's like an sl2h banged a schecter avenger after a night of heavy drinking.


 
HA. 

I saw Broderick play this guitar at some guitar clinic he held at a local music shop. Beautiful guitar up close. overpriced tho


----------



## VinnyShredz (Apr 26, 2012)

Sdrizis89 said:


> HA.
> 
> I saw Broderick play this guitar at some guitar clinic he held at a local music shop. Beautiful guitar up close. overpriced tho


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Apr 26, 2012)

Not sure if it's just me... or do all of the fretboards on the Broderick Sig. look more brown than black? More like rosewood than ebony (even though I know it's ebony).


----------



## Pav (Apr 26, 2012)

...it's just you.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 27, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> So they finally posted the 7 string version on the Jackson web site?
> 
> You know what I think?
> 
> ...



The 7 string version does look sleeker in the overall appearance. Thinner lower horn and headstock.


----------



## Viginez (Apr 27, 2012)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Not sure if it's just me... or do all of the fretboards on the Broderick Sig. look more brown than black? More like rosewood than ebony (even though I know it's ebony).


 they look very dry indeed


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Apr 27, 2012)

Viginez said:


> they look very dry indeed



That also could be it too. Oil that wood.


----------



## mastapimp (Apr 28, 2012)

Here's a pic of the top I took while letting my dad check out the guitar. It's kind of hard to capture on camera but i guess this will do. This is the same guitar that was recently on the jackson website before they switched their 7-string pick to the black one. Gearhounds told me jackson actually held onto it a about 2 weeks while photographing it =( 

I also read the comments about the darkness of the ebony. I have a USA soloist with an ebony fingerboard from 2000 and it's of the same or very similar hue. I've taken numerous picks of 6 of my rosewood fingerboard guitars and the lighting can make them look moderately light or dark. The same is true, but to a lesser effect with my 3 ebony fingerboard guitars. I don't think these guitars have even been around long enough for them to dry out and it's not some lighter ebony.


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 30, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> *Video*





Can't say that demo would want persuade me to buy one... Then again, GW demos should be taken with a grain of salt.


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 30, 2012)

I liked that ibby 7 custom the most of the guit's he's used


----------



## sakeido (May 1, 2012)

ghostred7 said:


> Seeing how their quality outside of custom shop has declined over the years....ya, I do. Definitely not worth $3000 IMO.
> 
> I'm a fan of Gibson MIII, Peavey Tracer & Vandenburg, didn't stop the company from ceasing production.
> 
> By all means, continue to be a fan....and I hope the company stays around for the fanboys/girls....but I'm still convinced that the company went to shit when Fender purchased them.



I negged you for dumb blanket statements like these
I bought a ton of Jacksons in the past few years.. all MIJ since I don't like the specs on any of the American models, but the two best ones are among the best guitars I've ever played


----------



## leonardo7 (May 1, 2012)

DCGL says that "nobody at Jackson sees to know when the 7's will be available"


----------



## djpharoah (May 1, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> DCGL says that "nobody at Jackson sees to know when the 7's will be available"


Hmm.. production model with Custom Shop wait times... 


I keed I keed.


----------



## Exit Existence (May 1, 2012)

I guess natural wood binding is starting to become more popular. Ive got it on my Ibanez Premium, and it looks way nicer than plastic binding IMO.

but yea 3K for that lolz. Its essentialy a squished usa soloist but mahogony and with out the BAMOFP Inlays.

And by BAMOFP i mean bad ass mother of fucking pearl, yes.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 1, 2012)

I love the shape, very cool as a 7, do not love the tops on the ones posted on the first page. Looks like something you'd see on a $800 ESP LTD.


----------



## djpharoah (May 1, 2012)

Exit Existence said:


> but yea 3K for that lolz.


You go ahead and enjoy that Ibanez Premium there 


Esp Griffyn said:


> I love the shape, very cool as a 7, do not love the tops on the ones posted on the first page. Looks like something you'd see on a $800 ESP LTD.


Tops do look weak - with you there.


----------



## technomancer (May 1, 2012)

Loving the guys crying about the $3k price... it's a US Custom shop guitar, and assuming they get some freaking decent tops on them that price isn't bad at all.

The black-stained binding on the white one on the previous page is freaking awesome


----------



## Pav (May 1, 2012)

Why does it feel like when it comes to current Jacksons, people are seemingly either diehard Jackson players that will play them no matter what, or people have some kind of personal axe to grind, as though a Jackson guitar ran over their dog years back?


----------



## Exit Existence (May 1, 2012)

I would have rather had them run over my dog than discontinue the 90's MIJ Professionals.


----------



## djpharoah (May 1, 2012)

Exit Existence said:


> I would have rather had them run over my dog than discontinue the 90's MIJ Professionals.



Dude I love those early 90s Pro models - have a few right now and they're killer. However you can't be stuck in the past but if you are go find those guitars and rock out


----------



## Pav (May 2, 2012)

They must have been killer if they discontinued them for beating out the USA guitars. If I wasn't so preoccupied with having my customs built I'd definitely try to track one down.


----------



## trickae (May 2, 2012)

Pav said:


> Why does it feel like when it comes to current Jacksons, people are seemingly either diehard Jackson players that will play them no matter what, or people have some kind of personal axe to grind, as though a Jackson guitar ran over their dog years back?




Haha it can go either way. Some people have their post Randy Rhoades nostalgia and will lap up any Jackson that comes their way. Sorta like a jemsite member coming across 'any' ibanez.

Some of us had bad experiances with Jacksons (myself included) where the odd Jackson kelley would have a neck thicker than most bed posts or baseball bats and have never touched a jackson since. 

Hopefully the broderick sig has a similar feel to a jackson soloist.


----------



## Pav (May 2, 2012)

trickae said:


> Haha it can go either way. Some people have their post Randy Rhoades nostalgia and will lap up any Jackson that comes their way. Sorta like a jemsite member coming across 'any' ibanez.
> 
> Some of us had bad experiances with Jacksons (myself included) where the odd Jackson kelley would have a neck thicker than most bed posts or baseball bats and have never touched a jackson since.
> 
> Hopefully the broderick sig has a similar feel to a jackson soloist.



Interesting...this concept has always fascinated me. I've been a Jackson player for quite some time and I have experience playing various Jacksons from all eras. Maybe it's the styles/body shapes I've always gravitated towards, but from their JS series on up, I've never played one that felt like a genuinely bad guitar. Very much a subjective perception I suppose, though. I've never been much on Kelleys or Warriors; I tend to stick to Soloists and Rhoads.


----------



## IkarusOnFire (May 2, 2012)

Any of you guys who happen to have one of the 7 string versions...how does the floyd rose pro 7 feel? It appears it is difficult to have one mass produced for the market (Floyd Rose wrote they won't be marketing it) - and I would've loved to put one on my upcomming build...So humor me: how's it feel to have the floyd rose that officially doesn't exist?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 2, 2012)

Pav said:


> Why does it feel like when it comes to current Jacksons, people are seemingly either diehard Jackson players that will play them no matter what, or people have some kind of personal axe to grind, as though a Jackson guitar ran over their dog years back?



Some guys just can't get over the FMIC buyout. Some played a couple of duds. Some folks just don't jive with the body shapes and necks. 

Then there are those that just don't like them for any reason. 

It's same with the folks who hate any brand.


----------



## snowblind56 (May 2, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Some guys just can't get over the FMIC buyout. Some played a couple of duds. Some folks just don't jive with the body shapes and necks.
> 
> Then there are those that just don't like them for any reason.
> 
> It's same with the folks who hate any brand.



I think a lot of folks also don't like that Jackson has basically been selling the same guitars for the last 30 years. They don't release a dozen new models every NAMM show or anything like that like ESP/LTD and Dean do, probably because they got their designs right the first time. They also don't really endorse a lot of players nor do they have a ton of Signature models. People play Jackson's because of the Jackson heritage, not because they are paid to play them or because the flavor of the month plays them. 

You also have to factor in price. While Jackson USA's aren't any more expensive than any comparable USA built guitar, they are still quite a bit more expensive than an ESP/LTD, which many might feel have comparable specs.

And the last thing is, that this is the internet. People just feel the need to anonymously bitch about things that are out of their control.


----------



## canuck brian (May 2, 2012)

technomancer said:


> Loving the guys crying about the $3k price... it's a US Custom shop guitar, and assuming they get some freaking decent tops on them that price isn't bad at all.
> 
> The black-stained binding on the white one on the previous page is freaking awesome



I with you on that one. 

You know that if it was a production model of his LACS from Ibanez, fanbois would be spattering their LCD's and not complaining about the 3k price tag. 

3k for a US made custom shop guitar is not even remotely bad. I just took a quick peek on ebay for average prices for new US soloists.... 2799 - 2999. Am i missing something?


----------



## djpharoah (May 2, 2012)

Might sound harsh but I find people who complain the most about the price and niggle about the most incipient specifications are the ones who really can't afford the guitar/gear and justify this by complaining


----------



## snowblind56 (May 2, 2012)

canuck brian said:


> I with you on that one.
> 
> You know that if it was a production model of his LACS from Ibanez, fanbois would be spattering their LCD's and not complaining about the 3k price tag.
> 
> 3k for a US made custom shop guitar is not even remotely bad. I just took a quick peek on ebay for average prices for new US soloists.... 2799 - 2999. Am i missing something?



Even the Ibanez Jem & Universe are up to $2799 now days. Yeah I get it. Just about every company has raised their prices and the guitars that didn't get a price raise got their spec's cheapened. It's plain economics and it's something that we just need to shut up and deal with.


----------



## Pav (May 2, 2012)

snowblind56 said:


> Even the Ibanez Jem & Universe are up to $2799 now days. Yeah I get it. Just about every company has raised their prices and the guitars that didn't get a price raise got their spec's cheapened. It's plain economics and it's something that we just need to shut up and deal with.


Woah, really? I haven't checked up on Ibby prices in some time, but I didn't think I was that far out of the loop. Based on what 90% of this board alone says, you'd think you could get an Ibanez guitar completely equivalent or better than a CS Jackson for a third of the price. But $2799? That's USA Select territory.


----------



## Church2224 (May 2, 2012)

snowblind56 said:


> Even the Ibanez Jem & Universe are up to $2799 now days. Yeah I get it. Just about every company has raised their prices and the guitars that didn't get a price raise got their spec's cheapened. It's plain economics and it's something that we just need to shut up and deal with.



Problem is everything is getting more and more expensive. From Guitars to Vehicles to even the power tools I use at work. Sucks but that is the way things are. While Jacksons prices went up drastically in the past year or two, other companies have been raising them in small increments for a while, so it does not appear as blatant.

My father, who works with military manufacturing companies, says it is due to Fuel and manufacturing costs, and the overall state economy, which sucks. Also as for Japanese made guitars the Dollar is not as strong in comparison to the Yen anymore, so that is why ESPs, Caparisons and Ibanez guitars are getting a lot higher in recent years. 

So the companies are not trying to rip us off as we speculate., even smaller companies like Suhr, Tom Anderson, Mayones, and Vigier have had to increase prices. 

I guess the only thing we can do is work hard and buy the guitars we really want for now, and once things get better we might be better off.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 2, 2012)

Where are the Japanese versions? - for fuck's sake!


----------



## djpharoah (May 2, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Where are the Japanese versions? - for fuck's sake!


Not happening as there is no longer a Jackson production line in Japan. They only make Jacksons in the USA or India now.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 2, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> Not happening as there is no longer a Jackson production line in Japan. They only make Jacksons in the USA or India now.



Do any of you realise how angry this makes me?

What a pack of fuckers!


----------



## Pav (May 2, 2012)

^ Didn't the Japanese closures have a lot to do with natural disasters affecting Japan though?



Church2224 said:


> I guess the only thing we can do is work hard and buy the guitars we really want for now, and once things get better we might be better off.


That's why anytime anyone asks me why I paid more than I could have to have a CS Jackson built, I give them an insultingly blank stare and say, "because it's what I want." Which is exactly how any custom should be.


----------



## Church2224 (May 2, 2012)

Pav said:


> ^ Didn't the Japanese closures have a lot to do with natural disasters affecting Japan though?
> 
> 
> That's why anytime anyone asks me why I paid more than I could have to have a CS Jackson built, I give them an insultingly blank stare and say, "because it's what I want." Which is exactly how any custom should be.



1. The disasters have something to do with it, yes.

2. I agree. It is why I have been paying so much for my guitars recently, they are what I want and they are great instruments that I like. Also, because I can afford it.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 2, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> 1. The disasters have something to do with it, yes.
> 
> 2. I agree. It is why I have been paying so much for my guitars recently, they are what I want and they are great instruments that I like. Also, because I can afford it.



 I completely forgot about Japan's geo/hydro events. They didn't whine about it, they just got on with shit like total bosses.

I wasn't calling Japan fuckers (I'm their biggest fan )


----------



## Church2224 (May 2, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I completely forgot about Japan's geo/hydro events. They didn't whine about it, they just got on with shit like total bosses.
> 
> I wasn't calling Japan fuckers (I'm their biggest fan )



Japan is the world's badass. Look at the way they make their guitars, cars, and electronics. And just the awesome way they handled the disasters last year is just a testament to what they can do.

Sad they shut down the Jackson/ Charvel plant there. The Pro Mods I played were great.


----------



## trickae (May 12, 2012)

Pav said:


> Interesting...this concept has always fascinated me. I've been a Jackson player for quite some time and I have experience playing various Jacksons from all eras. Maybe it's the styles/body shapes I've always gravitated towards, but from their JS series on up, I've never played one that felt like a genuinely bad guitar. Very much a subjective perception I suppose, though. I've never been much on Kelleys or Warriors; I tend to stick to Soloists and Rhoads.



I admit the Jackson soloist is a great guitar. However I wouldn't have said that back in 2000. Back then I forked out 2500 at 17 to buy a Jackson Kelly simply because I loved the shape. I didn't play it and was sorely dissapointed when I finnally got it. I ended up selling it for $1500 for a used universe. Was pretty pissed off with the brand having not tried their more superior ranges.

Recently I tried out a 1987 and 2011 jackson solist and was blown away by how good they felt. I still wouldn't choose them over an ibanez but my perception of them sure has changed.




Church2224 said:


> Problem is everything is getting more and more expensive. From Guitars to Vehicles to even the power tools I use at work. Sucks but that is the way things are. While Jacksons prices went up drastically in the past year or two, other companies have been raising them in small increments for a while, so it does not appear as blatant.
> 
> My father, who works with military manufacturing companies, says it is due to Fuel and manufacturing costs, and the overall state economy, which sucks. Also as for Japanese made guitars the Dollar is not as strong in comparison to the Yen anymore, so that is why ESPs, Caparisons and Ibanez guitars are getting a lot higher in recent years.
> 
> ...



watch the money masters documentary on youtube. The banks dictate how much our cost of living will be. Also they determine how much big business should be loaned and how much interest there charged even if there is some governement intervention


----------



## leonardo7 (May 16, 2012)

First installment has hit US stores today, which is basically the solid black model. The rest are shipping any day now.


----------



## eaeolian (May 16, 2012)

I'm assuming everyone saw the X series post, too? This will be the most Jackson 7 string choices ever. I'm just sad there's no more Pro versions, but what can you do?


----------



## Pav (May 16, 2012)

Saw it. And...they're beautiful.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 23, 2012)

Jackson Chris Broderick Soloist


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 23, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Jackson Chris Broderick Soloist



I see the tops are still shitty.


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (May 23, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> Jackson Chris Broderick Soloist



Isn't the fretboard supposed to be ebony? Because that looks more like rosewood to me. But I'm gonna guess super dried out fretboard.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 23, 2012)

rawrkunjrawr said:


> Isn't the fretboard supposed to be ebony? Because that looks more like rosewood to me. But I'm gonna guess super dried out fretboard.



Ebony isn't always, and often rarely is, naturally jet black.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 23, 2012)

Yeah thats officially the brownest ebony Ive ever seen on a Jackson. Could be the lighting though.

This ones better: http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/d...2012-7-String-Electric-Guitar--P4453C432.aspx


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (May 23, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ebony isn't always, and often rarely is, naturally jet black.



Yeah, I just always think black equals ebony and brown equal rosewood


----------



## Key_Maker (May 23, 2012)

I know that is not a CB BUT this is more visually harmonic than the Jackson IMHO:


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (May 24, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I see the tops are still shitty.



This +1.



rawrkunjrawr said:


> Isn't the fretboard supposed to be ebony? Because that looks more like rosewood to me. But I'm gonna guess super dried out fretboard.



This +2.

I'd buy one of these in a heart-beat... but the combo of assy tops and light/brown ebony is a major buzz-kill for me. 

It has potential... but needs more work IMHO.


----------



## eaeolian (May 24, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Ebony isn't always, and often rarely is, naturally jet black.



They usually dye it when it's that light. I wonder if they're moving away from that - although I know the darkest ebony is really starting to disappear for USA guitars in general. Most of the Gibsons I see anymore have it dyed.


----------

